# Land Cut fishing in 30-40 mph winds



## Capt Justin (Sep 20, 2014)

Spent the weekend with a great group of returning customers. Left Marker 37 Friday morning with the winds blowing in the teens and increasing all weekend. The Land Cut was almost impossible to fish, current was flowing like a river. Even with 2 drift socks I couldn't get the boat to drift less than 2 mph. We ended up wading the channels that come of the Land Cut Friday and Saturday. Sunday we made the run South towards Mansfield to try and find some clean water to wade. All fish were caught with DSL super models
'


----------

